# FA ranks



## Nanakisan (Dec 26, 2008)

I want to raise the possibility of having
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mr-taren/ disable the ranking system.

It is within best interest to FA

I'm serious
no offense to taren its rather clever and stuff but that thing is gonna lead to serious drama wars and other ridiculous spamming and harassment that will ensue from this site being around.

there has already been a ton of rants and this site alone is making people very depressed
its like the largest attempt at trolling i've ever seen.
what are your opinions on this matter.

I'm opinion a Poll to vote on the matter
it will be neutral


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

> So far, 47205 people have left the fandom because of this site.


Does he have a hidden motive? :3

Edit: I searched my name and found my stats. He must have gone through a lot of work to doa ll of this. My current rank: 9011


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Does he have a hidden motive? :3
> 
> Edit: I searched my name and found my stats. He must have gone through a lot of work to doa ll of this. My current rank: 9011



lol

i'll give him credit on the coding of the site but come on why choose the furry fandom
the land where drama is king and cookies are pie.

why not do this to DA
'it would be much more suited


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> lol
> 
> i'll give him credit on the coding of the site but come on why choose the furry fandom
> the land where drama is king and cookies are pie.
> ...


Because DA is bigger and can probably get into more trouble than he would with doing it on FA.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Because DA is bigger and can probably get into more trouble than he would with doing it on FA.



sigh.....
true

ok
why not take it to furnation


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> sigh.....
> true
> 
> ok
> why not take it to furnation


What is furnation?


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> What is furnation?



your joking right!!!

lol
its another furry art site
kinda like FA but less drama
http://furnation.com/index.php?act=home


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> your joking right!!!
> 
> lol
> its another furry art site
> ...


Well maybe its not popular enough. Maybe he wants to start drama or wants to prove a point. 

OR maybe he just wants to do something interesting for FA. Doesnt he need permission form Dragoneer to do that? If so, he isnt doing anything wrong if 'Neer said it was okay.


----------



## Zentio (Dec 26, 2008)

I think it should stay.
People shouldn't be so butthurt about shit like that.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 26, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> I think it should stay.
> People shouldn't be so butthurt about shit like that.



zoltan your talking about the furry populace here
wince when has there ever been a form of control in something related to popularity

you want a scary fact
I lol at dragoneer taking 8th place to blotch
that alone is what i'm talking about
it gives trolls and new way to bring people down

that and i have received reports of some furs even some of the good artist leaving FA because of this


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

The thread needs an "I dont care" choice.

Edit: Isnt this thread promoting the site? >_>


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> The thread needs an "I dont care" choice.



drat
i never thought of that

i figured a yes or no would be neutral enough


----------



## Aden (Dec 26, 2008)

Fuck no. Let people baawwww all they want.

\Of course, I have a bias for statistics.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 26, 2008)

*shrugs*
Pr0n-o-Meter, just what the world has waited for.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm curious... how does he get the data?


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 26, 2008)

You want to coddle some butthurt furries for... what reason? It's their own problem if they want to start their own drama. If they don't want to know, they don't have to look at the site. If you think trolls are going to use it to target popular individuals... it's already pretty obvious who the most popular artists on the site are (is anyone surprised by blotch and zaush? really?) so it's not like that thing is going to make them any more visible than they were before.

tl;dr just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's bad


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> zoltan your talking about the furry populace here
> wince when has there ever been a form of control in something related to popularity
> 
> you want a scary fact
> ...



Blotch sucks.  Spam me if you want.

There will always be drama.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 26, 2008)

1) It is Taren's website.
2) Taren is not doing anything illegal.


----------



## Raithah (Dec 26, 2008)

Why does anyone care? This is simply a measurement of how many favorites you can gather without giving any in return. No one should feel broken up over generated statistics - no computer can compute your personality, your ability, your soul, then output in simple numbers how you rank against everyone else. Besides, you're furries! The world at large already harbors loathsome preconceptions about you all based on the media's perception of the fandom, feeling hatred at one another is counterproductive and silly.

Plus, it's not like he's violating the TOS. Shutting the guy's website down would be an entirely selfish act.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 26, 2008)

This thing is so silly. We'll need Graham Chapman in the colonel character to break it all up.

*begins to make popcorn*

Addendum: He's just putting quantity over quality. Why the big fuss?


----------



## DramaLama (Dec 26, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Blotch sucks.  Spam me if you want.
> 
> There will always be drama.



I've dealt with them on many occasions, they're two of the most friendly, professional artists in the fandom. I'm also a junior in a fine arts institution who has studied under world famous artists! I can tell you Blotch is one of the best artists in the fandom. I don't mind that you dislike them, but give an actual reason, instead of just trolling "Oh, they suck, but I don't know why!"

Anyways, artists have really left FA over something so small and petty? Who? That seems rather insecure to me, maybe they shouldn't be making art if they can't handle the truth. You don't like your rank, practice and post more! I can't imagine how they'd react to a real artists critique session. All its doing it giving an easy look up...to obvious information. I mean, of course anyone with 1000 watchers is more popular than someone with 500 watchers. I say it stays.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't think it's a big deal. It's funny to be able to be all "YAY! I'M NUMBER 7,762" or whatever. Everyone has their own reason for being on FA though. Some just submit art. For some, it's a social thing. I doubt this site is going to change anything. It should be expected that the most skilled/most pornographic of artists will be on the top end of this thing, heheh.

If you don't draw, write, or do anything to draw attention, then it should be expected that you won't be in the top 50%. It seems like there are tons of accounts just for the sake of watching/faving, so it isn't even a scale of how skilled of an artist you are. It's purely watches, views, etc. It really shouldn't be taken seriously. I mean, some FA stats on the most watched and such have even been posted here on the forums. Why shouldn't someone else be allowed to do the same?

Just because we're furries doesn't mean we can't have nice things. Right, guys?

.. right? ._.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 26, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> There will always be drama.


Yes, and drama is created by people blurting out stupid shit like "Blotch sucks".



SnowFox said:


> I'm curious... how does he get the data?


Simplified, by leeching the user pages of the site and basically indexing the pages, spidering through the links and feeding the raw data into a database.



Zoltan said:


> People shouldn't be so butthurt about shit like that.


Internet killed the radio star.


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 26, 2008)

I think it's cool; all it is is a glorified watch counter people need to grow the fuck up when it comes to 'internet popularity'.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 26, 2008)

This ranking thing is just gonna make "My e-penis ranking is lower than yours!" pissing contest. We have enough drama, must this add any more?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Yes, and drama is created by people blurting out stupid shit like "Blotch sucks".
> 
> Simplified, by leeching the user pages of the site and basically indexing the pages, spidering through the links and feeding the raw data into a database.
> 
> Internet killed the radio star.


Does this matter upset you?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Does this matter upset you?


No.


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 26, 2008)

mrchris said:


> This ranking thing is just gonna make "My e-penis ranking is lower than yours!" pissing contest. We have enough drama, must this add any more?



It is always going to be there if we have a website showing how many pageviews someone has or not.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

kitsubaka said:


> It is always going to be there if we have a website showing how many pageviews someone has or not.



You can already tell that by the stats at your own fa page.

Still, more drama will result.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 26, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> No.



so being 8th to blotch don't bother you.

you the owner of the site
should have like 1st
joke
sorry i had to say it

but yes
Neer if possible it seems this thread has been going no where.
perhaps a closure please


----------

